

K-9 Mail 2.4, an opensource email client for Android came out today - obrajesse
http://blog.fsck.com/2010/01/k9-mail-2400-for-android.html

======
ecaron
I can't understand how anybody could release an Android app with no
screenshots! I know we're all coders and not salesmen, but we all experience
the frustrations of liking a project and skipping it because it gives the
impression of being all talk and no game.

------
telemachos
Just installed it. An excellent client. Seems full of features and well
thought-out. Thanks.

------
wendroid
Today as in over a year ago

I've been using for a year too, works pretty good.

